# (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010



## Koi-Uwe (1. Jan. 2010)

:newyear​
Hier mal ein erster Sammelthread in diesem Jahr. Sicherlich ist wohl noch zu früh für das Thema, aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere schon ein Liebling ins Auge gefasst oder gar schon erworben 

Ich persönlich werde sehr Wahrscheinlich keine neuen Koi in 2010 kaufen. Zum einen hab ich schon genug Koi und zum anderen hat es leider wieder einen Japanischen Züchter mit KHV erwischt (nachzulesen z.B. im KoiKurier).

Ich freue mich jetzt schon über eure Neuzugänge


----------



## michag (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo , ja habe schon neue gekauft 5 Stck alles Japaner........bleiben aber noch beim Händler bis Mai / Juni ??
1 Doitsu Ochiba             Züchter Watanabe
1 Doitsu Kajaku             Züchter Watanabe
1 Doitsu Yamabuki        Züchter Watanabe
1 Ginrin Ki Utsuri           Züchter Katsumi
1 Ginrin Showa              Züchter Watanabe
sie sind zwischen 35 bis 65 cm  freue mich auf den kommenden Sommer
 dann werden wohl noch welche folgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi 

Doitsu Yamabuki ? 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das dann ein Kigoi oder Karashigoi oder sowas 

Oder meinst du einen Hariwake ? Die werden von den Händlern gerne mal als Yamabuki angeboten.
Berichtigt mich wenn ich total daneben liege

Und Bilder wären (auch jetzt schon) Klasse


----------



## michag (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi Uwe,

hm habe im Internet einige gefunden   Doitsu Yamabuki  mit den Fotos muss ich noch etwas warten,,Sie sind ja erst im Dezember aus Japan angekommen.Werde evtl.nächste Woche mal hinfahren und Fotos machen.oder ich muss meinen Händler fragen ob ich seine Fotos aus dem Internet mopsen darf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hast Recht Micha 

Ich nehme alles zurück, hab auch gerade einen gefunden. 
Ich meine ich hätte das mal gelesen mit den Doitsu-Yamabukis


----------



## michag (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

So hier mal einige Fotos .......sind aber leider nicht so gut geworden........sind alle ca 35-40cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ohhhhh  Der Yami ist aber ein Goldstückchen


----------



## Inken (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Yami? 

Aber wenn du den quietschgelben auf dem letzten Bild meinst, den finde ich auch am schönsten!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ich bin ja auch nen Dussel, stelle Doitsu Yamabuki in Frage und ein Nachbar hat einen 65cm Klotz (Sunny) im Teich schwimmen 
Ist mir gerade eingefallen 

Ja Inken, ich meine die Zitrone


----------



## michag (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

jo der ist schon sehr schön  aber der Doitsu Kikusui könnte mal Show Quali erreichen . hier ist noch eine neue 5 Jahre Ginrin Showa   sie ist ca 68 cm groß
 leider muß ich am kommenden Freitag wieder zu meinem Koihändler...............Oh Oh hoffe er zeigt mir nicht noch mehr schöne Koi.


----------



## michag (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

 so war wieder mal Einkaufen........man  man jetzt ist SCHLUSS
1x Kohaku        männlich                   4 Jahre 60cm
1x Doitsu Yamota Nishiki  weiblich     4  Jahre 66cm   
1x Doitsu Sanke männlich                 3 Jahre  40cm      
1x Doitsu Karashigoi                     2 Jahre  44cm 
1x Sanke       männlich                      3 Jahre  47cm
1x Ginrin Shiro Utsuri  weiblich           3 Jahre  42cm 
Jetzt muß nur der Teich fertig werden...........wann wird es warm ???


----------



## ebbi (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

hi zusammen,

mein neuzugang im feb.konnte es einfach nicht lassen (virus),bleibt bis april beim händler da kann er noch einbischen zulegen.


----------



## bodo61 (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*



ebbi schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> mein neuzugang im feb.konnte es einfach nicht lassen (virus),bleibt bis april beim händler da kann er noch einbischen zulegen.



Hi Ebbi,
das ist also der wahre Grund, warum du auf 2 Wochen Malediven verzichtest.:smoki


----------



## ebbi (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

hi bodo,:smoki

ne ne, was ich alles für meine mutti (81) tue.
ich versuche die entscheidung 2 wochen malediven (tauchen) abzusagen,mir einbischen zu versüssen. 

gruß aus ufr. ebbi


----------



## cpt.nemo (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ui,
der würde mir auch gefallen.
sehr schön


----------



## ebbi (6. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

morgen brigitte,

das hab ich mir auch gesagt und gleich den händler angerufen
und alles klar gemacht.

gruß aus ufr. ebbi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Moin Moin 

hatte ich doch irgendwo hier geschrieben, es gibt keine neuen Koi in 2010......... 

einfach wieder vergessen 

An einem konnte ich gestern nicht vorbei gehen, der schon seit September 2009 bei meinem Stammhändler schwimmt. Hatte ich jede Woche ein Auge drauf geworfen.

    

GinRin Maruten Oshiba, ca. 30 cm (Züchter habe ich vergessen) und schon Handzahm (Oshiba halt)
Der paddelt nun in meiner IH bei angenehmen 20° Wassertemperatur.

Aber mehr gibt es dieses Jahr nicht :beten


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber mehr gibt es dieses Jahr nicht :beten



Na - da werd ich Dich im Dezember mal dran erinnern - das glaubst Du doch wohl selber nicht


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

ach Uwe, bist Du auch schwach geworden?..wir wollten gestern nur den Showa besuchen..was draus geworden ist hast Du ja miterlebt, ich darf da nicht so oft hin ein Traum-Jamabuki gut 30cm lang und ein Kujaku um 20cm..


----------



## i<3koi (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi,
ich bin auch zurzeit beim Bestandsverbessern
Kujaku Tosai 36cm




Dann dieser showa 28cm tosai




Der ist vom Thanner Rainer 
oshiba shigure 
43cm




Und der paddelt noch beim Edi (koi bauer)
Rokkudan Kohaku
35cm Tosai
Hirasawa




Und noch diese mini Tanchos ca 15cm











Gruß Benny


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Servus Benny

Na da hast schön aufgestockt 

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist ...

Hast uns bis jetzt deinen Koiteich unterschlagen ..... 

Bilder ... Bilder ...


----------



## i<3koi (1. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hmm....stimmt!
Vllt stell ich dann mal heute meine Ih und Teich vor
Gruß Benny


----------



## michag (18. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

So die Dame ist jetzt im IH


----------



## fishdude (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo ihr Teichpropheten.:beten

Ich lese mich seit kurzer zeit mit begeisterung durch das Forum.
Jetzt wollte ich mal Hallo sagen und euch meine neuen Teichbewohner vorstellen!!!

Kohaku 20cm
Showa 18cm beide von Kawakami

       

morgen kommt noch ein goshiki dazu.

gruss
marco


----------



## kft-koi (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ich bekomme meine morgen (9.4). Gehen dann erst mal in die IH. Wir haben uns für 25 Japaner mit 15-18cm entschieden. Sind schon mal ein paar Bilder neu und Bestand.


----------



## fishdude (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Servus

Hier noch meine restlichen neuen koi.

Kohaku 28cm

Kohaku 26cm

Goshiki 18cm  alle von Kawakami

                 

Gruss Marco


----------



## Teich-Emminger (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallöle,

das sind unsere neuen....

 

müssen nur leider noch warten bis unser neuer Teich fertig ist!!

Grüße Samuel


----------



## herbi (1. Mai 2010)

*Kanoko Kohako Neuzugang*

Servus Koifreunde,...

möchte euch meinen heutigen Neuzugang nicht vorenthalten,...

Gekauft bei http://koi-wehner.de

Der Kanoko ( Übersezung: Rehkitz) hat 32 cm und ist ein Nissai,...

Genauer gesagt gehört ein Kanoko zu der Kawarimono Gruppe,...Kawarimono ist der Begriff für die Sammelgruppe aller nichtmetalischen Koi, die ansonsten nicht eingestuft werden könnten. Einige davon sind eigenständische Formen, während andere Kreuzungen sind, die die Eigenschaften beider Elterntiere wiedergeben. Wiederum andere sind "Unikate" , deren Ursprung nur schwer nachzuvollziehen ist. Schlieslich gibt es einige Koi, die so sehr von den Kriterien ihrer Gruppe abweichen, dass sie zu den Kawarimono gestellt werden,um ihnen eine realistische Chance bei der Bewertung zu geben.
Beispiel dafür ist der Kanoko Kohako, bei dem einzelne rote Schuppen über dem weißen Untergrund wie Flecken eines jungen Rehs wirken. Er könnte niemals gegenüber einem konvertionellen Kohako bestehen.


----------



## doh (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kanoko Kohako Neuzugang*

Huhu,

sehr sehr schick dein Neuzugang, gefällt mir echt sehr gut und danke für die ausführliche Erklärung was es genau für einer ist 


______________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kanoko Kohako Neuzugang*

Hallo Herbi,

gefällt mir - ist mal was anderes. 

Ich hab Deinen Thread mal in den Koi-Sammelthread verschoben.


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallöchen...

bin am letzten Freitag auch schwach geworden. Nachdem mein Lord den harten Winter leider nicht überlebt hat, musste ein neues Männchen her. Die Damen warten schon.

Habe mich in seine blauen Augen verliebt. (Sieht man auf dem Foto leider nicht so gut)
Zur Zeit dreht er noch seine Runden im Quarantänebecken. Bin mal gespannt was ihr zu Lennox sag. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch gar nicht gemessen habe, wie groß er ist. Schätze an die 30 cm.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Nicole,
sieht  gut aus Dein Sanke, aber Du weißt ja was die schönen blauen Augen Dir sagen!  

Toller Fisch Herbi,
ich hoffe Du hast sehr viel Freude am Kitz und nicht dass Du den Bock geschossen .....

Und an alle andern: Eure Wahl ist 

LG
Friedhelm,
 der auf die 16°c wartet


----------



## herbi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Servus Nicol,...

der Sanke ist  pfleg ihn gut,....

@ Friedhelm,...

ich hoffe nicht,...obwohl er mom. etwas in den Seilen hängt,....!
Habe ihn in die IH getan,...

@ all,...

ebenso wie Friedhelm,...beklückwünsche ich alle zu ihren neuen Koi´s.... 

Ihr habt heuer sehr gute Fische ausgesucht,....


----------



## Matrixer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo,

möchte euch auch meine 2 heutigen Neuzugänge zeigen.

Gekauft bei Nord-Koi.

Größe ist 18 und 21 cm.
Leider ist das blau vom linken auf den Fotos nicht zu erkennen. Keine Ahnung warum. 

   

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Henkkaas (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Gemeinde,

dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen... 

Der erste dieses Jahr Hi Showa


----------



## reinr (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo,

hier den ersten Teil der Neuzugänge dieses Jahres, sind noch nicht alle Fotografiert:

    
   

Grüße


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Sehr schöne Koi


----------



## KTB (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

@ Nikole, sehr schöner Fisch...da bin ich schon neidisch, habe mir dieses Jahr nen neuen Yamabuki gegönnt. Fotos folgen wenn der Teich wieder richtig klar ist


----------



## KTB (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hier das Bild, die Lichtverhältnisse sind nicht so der Hit. Er ist momentan ca 33cm lang und gedeit prächtig.
Ich werde Ihn aber wahrscheinlich diesen Sommer verkaufen und mich anders orientieren.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## reinr (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Nachtrag:


----------



## michag (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

@ reinr.........da sind aber Sahnestücke bei


----------



## Amaru711 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Leute!

Bin ja noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum und allgemein in der Garten- bzw. Koiteichwelt....

habe mir aber auch vor zwei Wochen einen kleinen Kujaku vom Züchter Oofuchi gekauft...

vielleicht kann mir ja auch noch wer von euch hilfreiche Tipps geben wie ich den kleinen Kameraden größer bringe


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

ja mein lieber..größer werden sie meistens , wenn du gutes Futter verwendest

bei uns sind jetzt auch alle neuen im Teich, 48cm Showa, 24cm Asagi und der 17cm kleine Oshiba. Teich ist jetzt gut gefüllt, wünsche daß alle gesund bleiben


----------



## Amaru711 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

ihr habt da ja auch ganz schöne prachtexemplare in eurem teich, hab ich gerade endeckt! Vor allem die Asagi gefallen mir auch sehr sehr gut....

wenn ich fragen darf, was steht den bei dir immer so auf der speisekarte für dein Koi`s?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

meine,nein unsere mögen gern gekochten __ Reis,Seidenraupen getrocknet,aber nur bei warmen Wasser, Saito oder Hikari, Dainischi,mußt probieren was sie gern mögen, und dabei gut verdaulich ist. außerdem hat mein händler in Laatzen ein sehr gutes Futter..


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo... 

hier meine 5 neuen Teichbewohner, 
glaub denen gefällt es besser bei mir 
als im blauen Kunststoffbecken beim Händler ;-)

und Bilder im Teich kommen wenn sie wieder
mal nach oben kommen und ich schnell genug bin mit der Cam. :evil




.


----------



## squidy (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hoi Thomy

ein paar schöne Fischchen hast du dir da geholt  
darf ich Fragen wo du sie in CH gekauft hast?
Bei uns sollte wenn alles klappt in 3 Wochen auch ein Besuch beim Händler auf dem Programm stehen 

Gruässli us dä entferntä Nochborschaft


----------



## Thomy67 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Remo 

jupii ein Eidgenosse mehr 

ich habe die vom der Koi Farm in 5313 Klingnau AG
von Fr. 20.- bis  Fr.19'000.- hat er ne auswahl 

in Schinznach gibt es auch noch eine Farm doch da war ich noch nie..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ich hab die letzten 3 Beiträge hier her verschoben


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi,

wir waren am Sa. Mittag auch mal kurz bei unserem Koi-Dealer.................. 

Und wie das dann nun mal ist............................ 


     


Denn irgendwie fehlte da noch bissi rot im Teich..................


----------



## scholzi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi Koifreaks....
@Olaf
und was sind das für schöne Fische?
1x Kikusui 1x Kohaku und 1x Sanke....?
hab ich richtig geraten...:beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Kohaku und Sanke ja, beim Kikusui wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher  Könnte auch ein Kohaku sein, oder Olaf ?


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Jepp,

jedenfalls sind mir zwei Kohaku und ein Sanke verkauft worden..... 

Mal seh'n wie sie sich im laufe der Zeit noch verändern, man sieht ja bei fast allen Fischen Farbliche Änderungen....... 

Sind auf jeden Fall Japaner, zum Züchter kann ich keine Angaben machen, der Chef war ned da......... 


Edit sagt mir gerade:

Das AQ in dem ich sie abgelichtet habe, hat die Innenmaße: 19x29 cm, das man sich mal ein Bild über die größe der Fische machen kann........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Huch Olaf,
Die sind ja Untermassig


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

2010 hier kohaku ,(aka)-sanke , der utsurimono oder shiro utsuri , links der showa lol

muss aber noch ma bessere fotos machen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Nabend 

ich konnte dann doch nicht an den beiden Bildhübschen Koi bei meinem Händler einfach so vorbei gehen 

Hier ist Latte (meine bessere Hälfte meint der sieht aus wie Latte Maciato oder wie das Zeugs heißt)
 

GinRin Schoko Chagoi, 65cm

Und hier Wake (einen Hariwake haben wir schon und der heißt Harry)

 

Doitsu Hariwake, 55cm

Beide 3-Jährig


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi,




> Die sind ja Untermassig



Wieso sind die Untermassig 

Fressen gut, sogar schon teilweise aus der Hand... 

Und größer werden die dann von allein............. :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Meinte ich nur so 

Da hätte ich Angst das die durch den BA gehen :beten

Ich habe von den ganz kleinen Abstand genommen, 5 kauft man, 3 __ fliegen wieder raus. Hab ich keine Lust mehr zu, lieber 1 Jahr Älter, da weiß man was man bekommt.


----------



## michag (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hi Uwe,diese beiden würde ich auch noch nehmen  gefallen mir gut !!


----------



## cpt.nemo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hier sind meine zwei Neuen         beide ca.25 cm


----------



## MadDog (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Ich bin ganz hin und weg, wenn ich eure Prachtexemplare ansehe. Da ich meinen Teich erst seit kurzem vergrößert habe, weiß ich nicht, ob ich bereit bin, soviel Geld für große Kois auszugeben.
Ich versuche es erst einmal mit kleinen, jungen Kois. Festgestellt habe ich schon, das diese schon ein wenig gewachsen sind. Diese Kois sind ein Geschenk meiner Nachbarschaft.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt darauf zu beobachten wie diese wachsen.

Anbei einige Bilder. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen um welche Kois es sich handeln könnte.
Ich weiß, das die silbernen und goldenen Ginrin sind und die dunkelgrauen Ghost.


----------



## hasebe (2. Aug. 2010)

*chagoi eingezogen*

gerade vom händler nach hause gekommen ole ole 

so ein toller fisch

http://www.koi-teichzentrum-regensburg.de/


1a Händler habe mich wie bei freunden gefühlt obwohl ich das erste mal da war


----------



## Matrixer (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: chagoi engezogen*

130 € 

Habe meinen Chagoi (auch von Hirasawa) letzten August im "Schlußverkauf" für 10 € bekommen.
Da war der gerade 18 cm. 
Jetzt ist er 32 cm und sieht super aus.

Aber deiner ist auch toll, nur der Preis 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: chagoi engezogen*

Alles Gute für den schönen Fisch und ein langes Leben


----------



## hasebe (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

der wars mir wert da er scho zahm ist und an die hand kommt und nach nicht mal 24std kommen meine anderen auch 

größe jetzt 83cm


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am Freitag auch noch einkaufen ... bin gaaanz zufrieden mit meinen 2 Neuzugängen, aber ich hab wieder mal keine Ahnung, was einer davon eigentlich ist ... 

Nummer 1 (schwarz, rot, silbrig glänzend) mit ca. 37 cm müsste ja ein GinRin Gosanke sein oder?

Nummer 2 (fast weiß) mit ca. 35 cm ist mein für mich unbekannter. Ich dachte immer, dass die Shusui diese großen Schuppen am Rücken hätten, aber dann hab ich gelesen, dass die Farben beim Shusui gleich wie beim Asagi sind. 

Könnt ihr mir bei der Bestimmung von Nr. 2 helfen?

     

Auf jeden Fall benehmen sich die beiden, als ob ihnen nicht nur der Teich sondern gleich mein ganzes Haus gehören würde  Dauert sicher nicht lang, bis die beiden auch aus der Hand fressen


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Servus Aaron

Leider kann ich Dir beim Bestimmen auch net behilflich sein 

Aber es sind sehr, sehr schöne Koi .....


----------



## Doedi (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Aaron,
auch wenn mich jetzt alle schlagen.Ich würde ihn eher nicht als Shusui sondern als Doitsu Kawarimono bezeichnen.


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Shusui glaub ich ja auch nicht, weil die Farben garnicht wie beim Asagi sind.
Midori Doitsu wäre vielleicht auch noch möglich, falls es die auch in beinahe weiß gibt ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo Aaron,
Nummer eins kann ich irgendwie gar nicht eintüten  

Gosanke bedeutet das es einer der großen 3 (4) ist, Sanke, Showa, Kohaku und neuerdings zählt auch der Shiro Utsuri dazu.

Nummer 2 könnte mal ein Kikokuruyu gewesen sein, der sein Schwarz geschmissen hat (fast normal hier bei uns, darum würde ich auch nie einen kaufen), mich wundern aber die bunten Flecken bei ihm. 
Shusui kommt mal überhaupt nicht in Frage, da fehlt ja alles dran (Rot, Blau)

Ich sehe es so das beide keiner festen Varietät zuzuordnen sind, sehen aber Prima aus


----------



## CrimsonTide (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

hab jetzt wieder mal nachgeforscht und vielleicht könnte nummer 2 auch ein_ Hikari Moyomono _sein?!

http://www.koi-hobby.ch/hikari-moyomono.0.html

wobei es da wohl ein _platinum _sein könnte oder ein _kinsui_, bei dem sich das gelb noch mehr ausbilden muss ...

definitiv ist die bestimmung a schwierige g'schicht und die beiden sind noch etwas dünn, aber ich fütter und fütter und fütter ... werden schon noch zulegen vor dem winter!


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

hier meine letzten Neuzugänge für dieses Jahr 

einmal Yamabuki Ogon und Platin Ogon (oder Platinum Ogon oder Purachina) 
Züchter hab ich vergessen kaufe aber alle Koi bei Koi Kichi, der kauft nur bei guten Züchtern..
sollten in keinem Koiteich fehlen , hab gehört alte Koi-Nasen haben einen von den beiden noch im Teich zur Errinnerung an die Anfangszeit 


Schön getroffen find ich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Also man sagt ja:

- einen Platin, weil die sehr Empfindlich gegenüber Veränderungen im Teich sind,
- einen schwarzen Koi, da erkennt man sofort Veränderungen der Schleimhaut,
- einen Chagoi, sind immer Handzahm und werden nicht Krank, wenn doch, dann ist Alarm im Teich


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also man sagt ja:
> 
> - einen Platin, weil die sehr Empfindlich gegenüber Veränderungen im Teich sind,
> - einen schwarzen Koi, da erkennt man sofort Veränderungen der Schleimhaut,
> - einen Chagoi, sind immer Handzahm und werden nicht Krank, wenn doch, dann ist Alarm im Teich



bis aufn schwarzen Koi sind die anderen ja vorhanden  

der Chagoi ist sowieso immer ganz vorne dabei wenns was zu Futtern gibt,
oder auch wenn nicht - Finger lutschen findet der ja auch gut


----------



## V8 Cruiser (9. Sep. 2010)

*Neuzugang*

Hallo zusammen ich möchte hier meinen neuen Koi vorstellen den ich mir Anfang der Woche gekauft habe. :freu War im Angebot konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen. 
Steckbrief Sanke ca. 40 cm Rot Weis mit schwarzen Flecken sehr gefräßig (wie ich) 2

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## Pokerhecht (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Dann legen wir auch nochmal nach...

2x Shusui
1x Kohaku

Der 4. Neuzugang hat leider den letzten Winter nicht überlebt


----------



## Thomas#43 (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Koi's einstellen. Kann leider nicht sagen welche Arten das sind. Hab ich mir 2005 zugelegt mit ca.15cm sind jetzt von 35-40cm. Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand sagen was das für welche sind.
Hab in diesem Jahr das erste mal Nachwuchs. Die sind bei mir im Keller im Aqurium.

Gruß Thomas


----------

